# Ich & salt



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I beleave that my fish have the first signs of ich, micro size white spots on the fins. Each fish has 2-3 spots, nothing major yet. The fish that are affected is Tetras and Rainbows. 

I have read that you can use table salt to treat ich. How much salt should be used per gallon that is safe for fish and plants? and for how long?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Ive never heard of using table salt before. I have had success with 86 degree temps and daily gravel vacuuming.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Both remedies work as increasing the water temp speeds up the lifecycle of ich. It can only be killed in its freeswimming stage. Salt will work but tetras don't handle salt well.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a good link that tells the doses for salt and the different remedies.
http://aquaden.com/phpBB2/articles2.php?type=fishwhat

I think in your case, maybe the Coppersafe would be your best option.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

i find that whenever i add salt , it causes ich.... anybody else experience this? the best way i've found to get rid of ich is to raise temp to 80 degrees and wait it out.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Raising the temp doesn't destroy ich. Just speeds up the lifecycle. But when they detach from the host and reproduce it starts all over again. Healthy fish is the best way to get rid of ich.


----------

